# Microsoft Surface 2 packs Tegra 4 power: no more lag, better battery life, full HD



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

*Werent impressed by the original Microsoft Surface RT?* Microsoft is betting that the completely overhauled Surface 2 will get your motor running.

The most important change in the Surface 2? A new chip. Just as the Surface Pro 2 was updated with a Haswell processor, the Surface 2 features Nvidias latest and greatest: *the Tegra 4*. And just like its x86 brother, the Surface 2 performs better and runs longer than than the first-gen Surface.

Read more


----------

